# Dayan, Please Make a Mini Guhong



## ianography (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it would be really cool if they did


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 13, 2011)

I completely agree with this, actually! It would be good for OH solves, for people with smaller hands, or just for collection purposes!


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 13, 2011)

Soooo, why don't you tell him that through an e-mail or something? We can't exactly make it for you.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd rather have a mini Dayan 4x4.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 13, 2011)

Is the current DaYan GuHong too large?

Tim.


----------



## ianography (Feb 13, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Soooo, why don't you tell him that through an e-mail or something? We can't exactly make it for you.


 
I would, but I don't know what the email is.



TimMc said:


> Is the current DaYan GuHong too large?
> 
> Tim.


 
No, just for portability reasons.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 13, 2011)

ianography said:


> No, just for portability reasons.


 
You can fit most Rubik's Cubes in jacket pockets. <.<

Just wondering why people want them to be smaller... I find that anything smaller than a Lingyun becomes difficult to handle. On the other hand, some teenagers with small hands have set world records on standard sized Rubik's Cubes.

Tim.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 13, 2011)

'Mini' as in like a mini AV or as in the size of a Lingyun? 
Lingyun-sized Guhongs would actually be great to have tbh.


----------



## linkin182 (Feb 13, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> I'd rather have a mini Dayan 4x4.


 
same


----------



## Dan456 (Feb 13, 2011)

And a mini stackmat timer too!


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 13, 2011)

> Is the current DaYan GuHong too large?



Ya just a little.


----------



## ianography (Feb 13, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 'Mini' as in like a mini AV or as in the size of a Lingyun?
> Lingyun-sized Guhongs would actually be great to have tbh.


 
A mini AV, considering that a Guhong the size of a Lingyun would be sorta meh in my opinion.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 13, 2011)

ianography said:


> I would, but I don't know what the email is.



I'm sure if you ask Donovan or any other cube store owners, there is a chance they might know.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Is the current DaYan GuHong too large?
> 
> Tim.


 
No. Well, for some people.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 13, 2011)

Jacket pockets? who in their right mind wears a jacket when it is > 30 degrees? earring size is where it is at 

(and a mini-stackmat WOULD be nice!)



TimMc said:


> You can fit most Rubik's Cubes in jacket pockets. <.<
> 
> Just wondering why people want them to be smaller... I find that anything smaller than a Lingyun becomes difficult to handle. On the other hand, some teenagers with small hands have set world records on standard sized Rubik's Cubes.
> 
> Tim.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 13, 2011)

Personally I can't take anything smaller than GHII....My GF on the other hand could use a mini guhong...


----------



## TimMc (Feb 13, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Jacket pockets? who in their right mind wears a jacket when it is > 30 degrees? earring size is where it is at
> 
> (and a mini-stackmat WOULD be nice!)



lol, 30 C is still jacket wearing weather in Australia! (says the guy who wore track pants and a skivvy every single day to primary school, and then pants/shirt/jumper every single day to high school with weather ranging from 5 C to 40 C) <.<

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 13, 2011)

TimMc said:


> lol, 30 C is still jacket wearing weather in Australia!


 
I totally agree.

A mini Guhong would be good, but I'd probably prefer a mini Dayan 4x4.


----------



## theace (Feb 13, 2011)

A 6 cm dayan 4x4 would be nice, yes.


----------



## maxiovane (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually yes!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 15, 2011)

Surprisingly... I agree. Something the size of the mini alpha would be good. OM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 15, 2011)

I think a 6cm 4x4 Dayan could contend with the X-Cube. The Dayan already does and it's largest set back (to me atleast) is it's size.


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 1, 2011)

the guhong is about the same size (within a millimeter) as a normal rubiks brand which has become the standard size for a cube. i think that a smaller version of the guhong, maybe 3-5 mm smaller would make it easier to handle and control the pieces. it would also work better for people with smaller hands especially when doing OH. i got this idea after playing around with my haiyans haiyan 3x3 (A6) because although the overall quality of the cube isn't nearly as good as the guhong I still had a little difficulty choosing between the two simply because the size of the A6 is about 3mm smaller than the guhong and is very controllable. if there was a mini guhong (with the same exact mech just smaller) i'd definitely buy one.


----------



## fireb0x (Mar 1, 2011)

I have the 47mm Micro Memory and damn that would be the perfect size for a Mini Guhong. I live in Texas, jackets are a no go almost year around. I need something that fits well in a pants pocket that I can take with me while I eat lunch or while I am walking to/from me vehicle.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 1, 2011)

I would love to have one  but i dont have any mini sized cube except for my keychain which you cant speedsolve


----------



## fireb0x (Mar 1, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> I would love to have one  but i dont have any mini sized cube except for my keychain which you cant speedsolve


 

I bought the micro memory and it is more than capable of speedsolving. The micro memory is 47mm so its a good amount smaller than the regular cube. Alot of people will suggest the YJ Mini, but it isn't too much smaller than a standard size cube. If you're looking for truly "mini" speedsolving cube right now, I would say the answer is the micro memory.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Mar 1, 2011)

Is a smaller cube competition legal? and yes i agree a smaller cube would help with Speed solving. I just hope that if one is made it isn't too small. we would have to find the proper measurements. I think the cube could loose a couple millimeters the normal measurements for a rubiks cube is 57.1373 millimeters i think if it was in the upper 40's lower 50's it would be a very good size, what do you think?

The micro mini is way too small, if a Guhong is made smaller i would make it about 50-52 millimeters, 47 is just a tad too short


----------



## fireb0x (Mar 1, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> Is a smaller cube competition legal? and yes i agree a smaller cube would help with Speed solving. I just hope that if one is made it isn't too small. we would have to find the proper measurements. I think the cube could loose a couple millimeters the normal measurements for a rubiks cube is 57.1373 millimeters i think if it was in the upper 40's lower 50's it would be a very good size, what do you think?
> 
> The micro mini is way too small, if a Guhong is made smaller i would make it about 50-52 millimeters, 47 is just a tad too short



I like 47. Obviously everyone is different, but specifically for what I would want it for, I think 47 works very well. I do agree though that the smallest I might use in a competition would be maybe be lower 50s. Although my hands are small enough to do well with either the regular size of the 47, i think in between would be a nice sweet size if we are talking competition cubes. The 47 is really nice to put in a pocket and cube while eating at McDonalds or while walking to my car without a giant bulge in my pocket.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 1, 2011)

fireb0x said:


> I like 47. Obviously everyone is different, but specifically for what I would want it for, I think 47 works very well. I do agree though that the smallest I might use in a competition would be maybe be lower 50s. Although my hands are small enough to do well with either the regular size of the 47, i think in between would be a nice sweet size if we are talking competition cubes. The 47 is really nice to put in a pocket and cube while eating at McDonalds or while walking to my car without a giant bulge in my pocket.


 Yeah i got the same  I was eating once at the macdonalds and i wanted to cube a bit  I had a normal 3x3 in the car and a small megaminx which i bought in china 
Eating a big mac and solving megaminx is epic


----------



## theace (Mar 1, 2011)

The x4 fits in my back pocket


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 1, 2011)

I know the mf8 3x3 is a about 54 mm (Correct me if I'm wrong) which is smaller than a standard cube, but bigger than something like a micro memory. I think my micro memory is too small, so I will most likely have the mf8 as my main for OH once I get it. (Preordered from cubedepot)


----------



## Bapao (Mar 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I know the mf8 3x3 is a about 54 mm (Correct me if I'm wrong) which is smaller than a standard cube, but bigger than something like a micro memory. I think my micro memory is too small, so I will most likely have the mf8 as my main for OH once I get it. (Preordered from cubedepot)



I'd need to measure it when I get home, but the Legend is smaller than a LingYun/ AV which in turn are smaller than a regular cube. So it's actually two sizes smaller than a regular cube.


----------



## ianography (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anybody know the email for Baqing? I want to approach him with this idea.


----------

